# We had a China tractor Tech conference



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Haven't seen many China tractor posts lately so i'd like to tell other China tractor owners we had a tech conference up here in NY for many of our members. Worked out great and shared much info. I've included a link with pics for those that would like to see. Yes, its true these things are becoming quite popular. I don't want to say they are even close to the big 3 but they do offer a option for those like myself that can't swing the $ and don't mind a little tweak now and then. Take a look if you are interested.
Best regards, Harry

http://community.webshots.com/user/harrygoodwrench

God Bless our Troops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:usaflag:


----------

